# Stopped up Hen



## donnyarmitage (Jun 4, 2016)

What would cause a hen to be stopped up and hard for her to walk


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. If you can use a rubber glove and Vaseline and check her vent for an egg. That would be the most likely.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If she's not pooping, give her tomato juice orally via syringe without needle, it'll get things moving.
However I agree with Karen, sounds like she might be eggbound. You can also soak her in a container of warm water up to her sides for about 20 minutes and gently massage her underside front to rear while she's soaking. The warm water relaxes her and massaging helps her move the egg along.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good to know tomato juice is a laxative.I've never had a constipated chicken,but there's a first for everything.I have had egg bound hens and the warm water trick works like a charm.The problem is getting them to relax while you are holding them in the water.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How is the hen?


----------

